# PA SUMMER MUSHROOMS 2020



## trahn008

If weather patterns stay as is we should be in for a great summer season! Happy Hunting!


----------



## steelernation

Just barely south of the PA border, I got 36# of Hemlock Varnish Shelf today. I had to stop at that point...too much weight, too far from the car!


----------



## beagleboy

steeler, happy to see that it is a good season for them in your area too. The last few years were down years in my area. Time to stock up.


----------



## sb

Hey steelernation - That's a s--tload of what I call Red Reishi over in OH. I get mine mostly in SE OH which would be the same latitude as South PA border. If you've got a good picture -- post it.

For me that is good news and tells me I better be planning a trip into the steep gorges and ravines of Reishi country-SE Ohio.

Ever since I ran out of Hemlock Varnish Shelf for my medicinal extract and had to buy on the internet, because OH was not favorable that year, I decided that I wanted to keep a year's dried backup on hand, for the extract.

As I'm now getting low, I was hoping that this would be another good year! From your report, it sound like it is.

Thanks.


----------



## steelernation

It was a reasonable load. I've gotten more, but I've not got enough energy to haul out 50# easily, so I stopped. In 2013, we picked 400+ pounds in two weeks. 2017 was very good, but 2018 and 2019 were dead, maybe 10# total. My theory, based on the last 11 years of picking them, is that the pattern is "good-great-bad-bad, good-great-bad-bad".


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Found some crown tip coral, chicken of the woods,1 nice size reishi,1 turkey tail, and a flat top very juicy mushroom I have to look up. I left that one attached to a dead hemlock on the north side. All on the way back from visiting Dad


----------



## sb

steelernation - I appreciate your observations - good-great-bad-bad - drawn over many years. 

This week, I am going down to SE Ohio, which is the same latitude as the S border of PA, where you had your recent Reishi harvest success.

I believe long term productivity is a result of willingness to put in the time consistently; recognizing that there will be times of nothing found and times of great abundance. How that is averaged out or not is up to each individual. 

For me, I've seen it in in my own experience, as you have, and have shared. I view each outing into the woods as a success - before I even start and regardless of what I find or don't find or harvest.

Good Hunting to all.


----------



## steelernation

sb - sure, it's good to be in the woods. My two main spots regionally are 1 hour and 2 hours away, so a nice visit to the woods is tempered with missing 1/2 or a full day of work 

We picked a judicious 102# today, getting out of Dodge before the storms hit. Someone in both of my spots beat us to them, but both times the areas held a lot more and the "public" logs were not picked dry. The wife will be busy for many nights with drying them...and then it'll be time for chants and hopefully trumpets and berries and crabapples and...


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

steelernation said:


> sb - sure, it's good to be in the woods. My two main spots regionally are 1 hour and 2 hours away, so a nice visit to the woods is tempered with missing 1/2 or a full day of work
> 
> We picked a judicious 102# today, getting out of Dodge before the storms hit. Someone in both of my spots beat us to them, but both times the areas held a lot more and the "public" logs were not picked dry. The wife will be busy for many nights with drying them...and then it'll be time for chants and hopefully trumpets and berries and crabapples and...


Wow! You must really love those mushrooms. I harvested a few can't wait to try a tincture.


----------



## steelernation




----------



## steelernation

We drink the tea every day. When sick, we drink it more. The tincture is very effective, even better as brandy with honey, but you can't really drink it daily, or at least in a larger dose. Tea and tincture make a very good combination.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Is tea with fresh reishi instead of dried good? Really just want to try don't have any liquor yet for the real deal. Today's







haul little of this and that.


----------



## steelernation

We're drinking the fresh tea right now since it is there. Fresh is quite strong for the 'untrained' palate, more wild and alive. We've always used dried for the medicine brandy or for the topical vodka (using cheap vodka to make a medicine to rub on aches, bruises, arthritic joints, etc.). It doesn't take much for tea or for tincture, so you are good to go ahead and try what you have already.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

steelernation said:


> We're drinking the fresh tea right now since it is there. Fresh is quite strong for the 'untrained' palate, more wild and alive. We've always used dried for the medicine brandy or for the topical vodka (using cheap vodka to make a medicine to rub on aches, bruises, arthritic joints, etc.). It doesn't take much for tea or for tincture, so you are good to go ahead and try what you have already.


 I tried about 4 oz cup last night and damn did I sleep good. Maybe next time I'll dilute it a little more. Lol


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

I want to *thank everyone *here one this website for all the wonderful information. Very inspiring! I used to just stick with morels cause they were easy to recognize but really never found a lot. Now because of this site I got motivated to get myself a mushroom field guide and a tree identification book and haven't bought any mushrooms from the grocery store since. Now I'm learning about amazing health benefits. Plus on top of all that I've been in the woods a lot more. Good spot for social distancing. I just love to get out there even if I don't find anything, breathing that fresh air and having time to think and slow down has been very helpful for my mental and physical health. Especially in the midst of this pandemic.


----------



## sb

Stellernation - thanks again for your earlier post that the Reishi were going gangbusters along the S PA border!!

I did get out to the Hemlock, Reishi gorges and hills of SE Ohio yesterday. That's the same latitude of the Southern PA border.

This is what I brought home.

There were so many, that I only hit 1 of my 3 spots. I picked only the ones that weren't eaten by bugs yet. That was about 70%.










I looked up what these big beetles were named and it's "Pleasing Fungus Beetle". They had no fear of a person and I watched them munch holes for a few minutes from just 20"










Here's my assembly line from yesterday afternoon, below. It took two full loads of 9 trays in the Excalibur and I also fired up my round stack-tray cheapie dehydrator too for 5 more trays.

The way I do it is to wait till I'm ready to do my alcohol soak stage of the two stage extract I make, to do a diagonal cross cut of these bacon slice pieces into matchstick size pieces. I tried chopping with a blender once. I'm good with this procedure. (My wife said I needed a meat slicer.) You will see I have 3 knives -- sharp knives, sharpened just before beginning.










The woods were absolutely magnificient!! Having gotten a homerun hit on the first swing I have to find a good excuse or reason to do some more trips back into the same niche.










Well, there will soon be Chanterelles.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow, jackpot! I'm going to go have a look tomorrow.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Me and the Mrs. found a nice bunch of reishi yesterday.


----------



## SquirrelKing




----------



## sb

*Beautiful!*


----------



## MoonRabbit

I think this is a black staining polypore (Meripilus sumstinei)?


----------



## SquirrelKing

Looks like one


----------



## steelernation

Spent a few hours in the woods this morning and am wondering how late of a chanterelle season we'll have in W PA. Indicator species that I usually find with chants and black trumpets are jelly babies and false coral, and neither were to be seen anywhere today. Tons of birds and butterflies, but almost no shrooms of any kind. Usually, I'm picking a few pounds at least by this date, and there wasn't a hint of anything.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Found a few tiny chants yesterday in eastern PA. All were less than a half inch


----------



## beagleboy

This guy wouldn't move so i could drive around him, so i tried to move him with my walking stick and he didn't like that. He sure made a lot of noise with that tail.


----------



## beagleboy

I went to an area that i find black trumpets and chanterelles. Didn't see any sign of them but did find some indian pipes and a lot of reishi. I didn't harvest any reishi because I already dried enough for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## beagleboy

sb said:


> Stellernation - thanks again for your earlier post that the Reishi were going gangbusters along the S PA border!!
> 
> I did get out to the Hemlock, Reishi gorges and hills of SE Ohio yesterday. That's the same latitude of the Southern PA border.
> 
> This is what I brought home.
> 
> There were so many, that I only hit 1 of my 3 spots. I picked only the ones that weren't eaten by bugs yet. That was about 70%.
> 
> View attachment 35620
> 
> 
> I looked up what these big beetles were named and it's "Pleasing Fungus Beetle". They had no fear of a person and I watched them munch holes for a few minutes from just 20"
> 
> View attachment 35622
> 
> 
> Here's my assembly line from yesterday afternoon, below. It took two full loads of 9 trays in the Excalibur and I also fired up my round stack-tray cheapie dehydrator too for 5 more trays.
> 
> The way I do it is to wait till I'm ready to do my alcohol soak stage of the two stage extract I make, to do a diagonal cross cut of these bacon slice pieces into matchstick size pieces. I tried chopping with a blender once. I'm good with this procedure. (My wife said I needed a meat slicer.) You will see I have 3 knives -- sharp knives, sharpened just before beginning.
> 
> View attachment 35626
> 
> 
> The woods were absolutely magnificient!! Having gotten a homerun hit on the first swing I have to find a good excuse or reason to do some more trips back into the same niche.
> 
> View attachment 35628
> 
> 
> Well, there will soon be Chanterelles.


sb, I slice mine the same way, then before we store it in jars my wife cuts it in half inch pieces with a sharp pair of heavy scissors. You can pack a lot in a jar that way.


----------



## steelernation

Hmm...okay. My wife reuses old gallon Ziploc bags. Our mega-collection of jars is always way too busy to house reishi. I'd think you could store a lot that way, but the amounts we have would take dozens and dozens of gallon jars. We keep them in paper cartons. Lots and lots of paper cartons.

Funny you mention 3-4 years, as we're still using plenty that I picked in 2017, but that was the last time I really had any before this year. There is more to be had out there, but we have so much. It's a shame to not have someone use it, but we can never get any of our American friends to drink it, and some of our Chinese friends treasure it and don't want to use it...


----------



## sb

After I sliced and dried my Red Reishi slices, I stored them in two two gallon freezer bags.

That's enough for me to make two years worth of extract.


----------



## trahn008

Just finished drying mine tonight. SquirrelKing hooked me up with his harvest (It's nice, mushrooms showing up at your door step). Got 1 1/2 gallons worth, I'm a glass kind of guy, a real glass act. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Fluke216

Anybody know what this is? Growing on the side of a downed log log is red looking as it’s decomposing. This felt like a pancake, yellow on top and whitish barley visible pores on bottom. Theirs a bunch of them but their not in clusters inside is pure white solid flesh.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

steelernation said:


> Spent a few hours in the woods this morning and am wondering how late of a chanterelle season we'll have in W PA. Indicator species that I usually find with chants and black trumpets are jelly babies and false coral, and neither were to be seen anywhere today. Tons of birds and butterflies, but almost no shrooms of any kind. Usually, I'm picking a few pounds at least by this date, and there wasn't a hint of anything.


i found some false corral and a few tiny chants today in northern cumberland county


----------



## Fluke216

On another note, what’s the recommended locations to look for chanterelles. Thanks


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Fluke216 said:


> On another note, what’s the recommended locations to look for chanterelles. Thanks


I'm new to this but I found some in mixed hardwoods. A lot of oaks near a small mountain Creek. Happy hunting and good luck.


----------



## beagleboy

Fluke, my best spots are oak and beech mixed but i think oak is key. In 2018 in my area we had a lot of moisture all summer and you could find chanterelles in just about any oak woods but last year just my better spots produced for me. I usually find find a few in mid july in my area but my best time is usually august into sept. Also look for oak trees with a little grass, I think the sunlight hitting the forest floor helps but not really a requirement. The thing in my area is beating the bugs to them.


----------



## steelernation

Fluke, find them right now or prepare to probably wait. This super-dry heat wave will wreck the season, most likely, unless the groundwater is percolating pretty high. Probably not, though, as June was pretty dry too.


----------



## Fluke216

Ok awesome guys thanks for the info. Anyone recognize that mushroom I posted first glance you think chicken of the woods but it’s not. I can’t find anything that looks like it online. Anyway thanks again


----------



## SquirrelKing

Hey fluke , I’m thinking it might be a birch polypore. Maybe someone else might have a better idea.


----------



## Fluke216

I don’t think that’s what it is. Thanks though I’ll post a picture of a tree from winter that I think is birch polypore and a few more pictures of this unknown on a log. This is in Lebanon county rocky area near mountain top.


----------



## Fluke216

Birch polypore I think


----------



## steelernation

Those standing trees are birch polypore, yes. The others, I can't put my finger on right now. They don't appear to be on birch trees.


----------



## Fluke216

It’s some kind of hardwood deciduous. Maybe red oak I have a lot of red here and the wood that’s breaking down is real red, anyway yea not sure. Also thanks


----------



## SquirrelKing

Yeah , that downed tree is definitely not birch, lol


----------



## shroomsearcher

You misunderstood me. I thought the shroom might be a Burke's Polypore.


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

I found a green russula today


----------



## DanCB

Smooth Chanterelles are just starting to emerge in Upper Bucks county.


----------



## shroomsearcher

What has your weather been like. Particularly regarding rainfall?


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Kinda dry no rain in over a week Perry and Dauphin county hopefully will get some tonight. Only places I'm finding any, not much is around mountain creeks where it's always moist I feel like a good storm will help the tiny chants pop-up to full size.


----------



## steelernation

WPA has been bone-dry. We have chances of passing thunderstorms throughout the week, but I'm not holding my breath yet. 8-10 straight days in the 90s isn't helping. I may try to get out on Friday, but I don't have my hopes up.


----------



## DanCB

shroomsearcher said:


> What has your weather been like. Particularly regarding rainfall?


Except for one very heavy storm last week (.75 inches) we are just getting some scattered thunderstorms that drop a little H2O and move on. I don't know if the chantarelle spot had any rain. The brook near it is nearly dry in spots.


----------



## avisnofsky

Anyone recognize these? Found a few this morning. I believe that they were growing from decomposing buried wood.


----------



## DanCB

avisnofsky said:


> Anyone recognize these? Found a few this morning. I believe that they were growing from decomposing buried wood.
> View attachment 35860
> View attachment 35862
> View attachment 35866
> View attachment 35868
> View attachment 35870


Looks like Hairy Rubber Cup.


----------



## avisnofsky

DanCB said:


> Looks like Hairy Rubber Cup.


Thank you. They were very rubbery.


----------



## Beatnik88

Chants starting to pop


----------



## beagleboy

We have been very dry in my area too. I hope this tropical depression gives a decent amount of rain tomorrow but it looks like we are just going to catch the edge of it.


----------



## steelernation

My local chant spot got 2-3" of rain the other day and is getting more right now. Going to check in the morning. Hoping for some berries, too


----------



## trahn008

Cinnabar Chants







Cinnabar Chants


----------



## Beatnik88

Yea, the rain is really lacking in my area too. Long term forecast seems dry as well. I doubt my spot will produce more than a few smallish ones at this rate.


----------



## beagleboy

Beatnik88 said:


> Yea, the rain is really lacking in my area too. Long term forecast seems dry as well. I doubt my spot will produce more than a few smallish ones at this rate.


I am about 50 miles north of you. I haven't even found any chant pins yet. The corn in my area looks like pineapple stalks.


----------



## steelernation

I went out this morning and all the rain did nothing for the forests. Only saw Hairy Brown Cups in a number of spots and a few tiny marasmius. No chants, no nothing. No berries.


----------



## fulltiltbozo




----------



## fulltiltbozo

norlanco


----------



## shroomsearcher

Finally found a few Chants today. The rain did the trick. Little pins everywhere! Found about 8 to 10 usable ones in a very short look. I think everything I found today were smooth Chants since there is no hint of a false gill on any of them. More rain predicted for tomorrow, so I will be out again Friday. 

Everything I found today was close to the ridge top. There's a draw that runs down the ridge that is usually more moist than near the top. That's where I intend to go.


----------



## beagleboy

In the last 2 weeks, my area hasn't had enough rain to make my driveway wet . It's like walking on rice crispies when walking in the grass in my yard. They say hot dry weather destroys ticks so i should see less next year. No sign of chanterelles or trumpets yet.


----------



## shroomsearcher

We were supposed to get rain yesterday, and we did. Except not in the amount forecast! We had a brief, heavy 10 minute shower, and about 10 minutes of sprinkles after. But, it's water! And thank God for it! Because we need it! 

I went back to my hardwood ridge today. What I had previously found the last time, other than the usable ones near the top, were still nothing like small fry! I figured there might be more Chants lower down the ridge. I hit a spot that gave me some nice ones. 

My "honey hole" still hasn't produced, but I think I'm early this year. Of all the Chants I've gathered this year, very few have any holes from bugs in the stems! I like that!


----------



## DanCB

Had some good rain recently in Eastern PA. Picked some nice Smooth Chantarelles in Upper Bucks and left a lot of dirty ones behind.


----------



## DanCB

When for a walk yesterday in the DWGNRA. We found a few Chantarelles and Bi-color boletes but nothing else. Black Trumpet should be flushing well but there is no sign of them. Some of the rhododendron are still in bloom! They should have been done a month ago. We picked some ghost/indian pipe for a tincture but they are just starting to emerge, they are usually in great abundence at this time. This is a strange summer mushroom season.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, I had a pretty nice day today, Chants and Chickens! I knew the Chants were growing on that ridge, but I found a brand new chicken log! These are precious! Only problem is that the log is visible from the road running along the ridge. Hope other pickers aren't looking to close!


----------



## shroomsearcher

shroomsearcher said:


> Well, I had a pretty nice day today, Chants and Chickens! I knew the Chants were growing on that ridge, but I found a brand new chicken log! These are precious! Only problem is that the log is visible from the road running along the ridge. Hope other pickers aren't looking too close!


----------



## fulltiltbozo




----------



## PickinFungi

Anybody finding anything? Pittsburgh area had a few areas of decent rain yesterday and some the day before. Maybe I'll head out tomorrow morning to see if any chants came up. 🤞


----------



## PickinFungi

Still too dry. Only a couple chants that were like cork. Nice patch of corals but were super dry.


----------



## DanCB

My rain gauge goes to 5 1/2 inches; it overflowed. So I hit the AT in Monroe today, found some Reishi still in good shape and some fresh Turkey Tail. Other than that and a few Russula, nada. I'm hoping my regular summer spots produce this weekend.


----------



## fulltiltbozo




----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

fulltiltbozo said:


> View attachment 36350


Awesome. What kind of topography do you find these? I've never found one, they are my White Whale.


----------



## fulltiltbozo

Shoreview Spore Dude said:


> Awesome. What kind of topography do you find these? I've never found one, they are my White Whale.


i've found it twice, and the only similarity i can think of is they were both along a type of roadway. one was an actual gravel road through the woods, spotted while driving, and the one pictured above was along a nearly road width trail in gamelands. hill bottoms. don't remember what tree the first was connected to, and this one wasn't really near any tree at all.


----------



## beagleboy

Nice day for a hike today. Still too dry in my area . None of my reliable spots for chants has produced yet, not giving up hope. I did find some jacks and some dried up oysters.


----------



## beagleboy

This is the 5th one of these guys that I have seen this year. Record for me. I don't look for them.


----------



## MoonRabbit

Was finally able to hike this weekend. First time all season. Had a lovely forage. Besides stepping on a yellow jacket ground nest and getting stung a few times, I think I did okay.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Holy cow, MR! That's quite a variety. Like others have mentioned, it's been pretty dry here. The other night the local TV weatherman showed a "cumulative" rainfall map for the U.S. east of the Mississippi. Just about every place was lit up in yellow, orange and red. Except for a little circle around NE Ohio, which showed bone dry! 

We were supposed to get rain Saturday and Sunday. Zip on Saturday and a few little sprinkles on Sunday. Called for more rain this PM, and zilch! It's crystal clear out there now. Heading into a cooler spell behind a cold front. I'll go out and look, but my hopes aren't high.


----------



## MoonRabbit

Could this be a destroying angel? 

















Another one I found which I think could be a blusher? I left it alone because I would like to go back in a few days to observe it further. I'll have to cut it and see if it bruises.


----------



## steelernation

MoonRabbit said:


> Was finally able to hike this weekend. First time all season. Had a lovely forage. Besides stepping on a yellow jacket ground nest and getting stung a few times, I think I did okay.
> 
> View attachment 36496
> View attachment 36499
> View attachment 36500
> View attachment 36501
> View attachment 36502


Moonrabbit, that is a beautiful presentation of the G. lucidum, cauliflower and more!


----------



## MoonRabbit

steelernation said:


> Moonrabbit, that is a beautiful presentation of the G. lucidum, cauliflower and more!


Thank you! It was my first time finding a cauliflower mushroom. I made a Japanese soup with it, pleasant mild flavor but the crunchy texture was so amazing.


----------



## DanCB

First Trumpets of the season.


----------



## SquirrelKing

We had small hits on trumpets since the middle of July . But the last week it really turned on .


----------



## SquirrelKing

View attachment 36533
View attachment 36531
View attachment 36531


----------



## SquirrelKing

View attachment 36532


----------



## SquirrelKing

Sorry about the duplicate pics . Had some difficulties lol


----------



## SquirrelKing

Sorry about the duplicate pics , had some difficulties lol


----------



## SquirrelKing

What mess I made here. I’m going to try one more time


----------



## SquirrelKing




----------



## SquirrelKing




----------



## DanCB

SquirrelKing said:


> View attachment 36535
> View attachment 36536


Nice flush of Trumpets! What we found were the first of the season in our area....no dried ones around.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I have never found a trumpet, and it's kind of on my list! Every pic I've ever seen of a trumpet has moss in it! This leads me to believe that they grow in low area with abundant moisture. Am I wrong? What do you look for?


----------



## trahn008

Oak woods trial side with slope. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Trail side above


----------



## trahn008

Been a slow summer season for me. Haven't really been out much except on the quad. Have a project to finish up and will get serious this week. Happy Hunting!


----------



## shroomsearcher

trahn008 said:


> Oak woods trial side with slope. Happy Hunting!


Kind of sounds like where I find the Chants. But, it's up high and doesn't hold moisture very well. At that, we need rain here badly!


----------



## DanCB

I find chants and trumpets in the same areas, top of ridge and slopes. Moss makes them easy to stop but I find the most in leaf litter. They are very easy to miss. Hope your area gets some rain.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Folks in NW PA got buckets today. Here so far, zip-a-dee-doo-dah even though the possibility of strong storms was forecast. 

Weird weather day overall. Hot as hell, but not that humid. The wind was out of the NW all day, and the breeze started to turn cool in the late PM.


----------



## jashroomer

My guess is honey mushrooms, found these on our campus near SW of Indy today.


----------



## Ron Day

Had an unusual find last weekend in SE PA. Yellow Oysters, a nice flush. Obviously not native, but tasted great. I see a bunch of reishi mushrooms gathered here. You should try harvesting the white rim on those in the spring. they are absolutely delicious.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Last Friday, we got 2"+ of rainfall, and a little more on Saturday. Went out Tuesday to my Chant ridge and nada! Only thing I found was one old, soggy, rotten specimen. Also, no new chickens on the chicken log. So I figure these are done for the year. There were honeys growing around a bunch of different oaks up on the flat by the ball field. Man! They were everywhere! I'll go have one more look either tomorrow or Saturday, also keeping an eye open for trumpets.

As I remarked in another post that had pictures of trumpets, I have never seen a pic of trumpets in-situ where there was NOT moss present. I can find absolutely no moss on my Chant ridge. It's actually the upper part of a creek valley cutbank, that is bisected, horizontally, by a park road. I hunt above the road. The part below the road is far too steep to hunt!


----------



## steelernation

To all the honey mushroom enthusiasts, be VERY careful. What is coming up now, in my experience, are not honey mushrooms. I've never seen them personally before October, maybe the last days of September. Usually when abortive entolomas come out, I see honeys. They tend to like crisp fall days and nights before they really get going.

If someone else has had different experiences in years past, let me/us know. What is out there now, and I've seen plenty of them too, aren't honeys, and I can't remember the species type.


----------



## DanCB

Right on Steeler. I'm seeing Scaly Pholiota, mostly on birch, which could be mistaken for honey mushrooms. They flush July - October and are regarded as poisonous.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Are these what you talking about . Found these today by a dead oak .


----------



## DanCB

I don't know what those are. I first saw some last Monday but can't find them in any guides.


----------



## PickinFungi

Are these all edible? Couple different ones. Up the laural ridge for the weekend. Mushrooms everywhere! Unfortunately I don't know many of them. Boletes are up in places but afraid.


----------



## PickinFungi

Oysters?


----------



## PickinFungi

Good?


----------



## PickinFungi

Type of puff ball?


----------



## Jeffrey1findum

Not oysters. They have off center stem and gills that run down the stem.


----------



## steelernation

Gem-studded Puffballs. Good eating!

Those corals resemble False Coral, but broken up like that, it's hard to say. Not an edible, I don't think.

Boletes shouldn't be scary. Only a few in the east will make you sick. Then there are a handful of bitter ones. Lots of good eating ones.


----------



## Beatnik88

PickinFungi said:


> Oysters?
> View attachment 36627
> View attachment 36628


definitely not oysters


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow! Close to 5" of rain here today! Then, right back to the heat! 88 tomorrow and 90 on Wednesday! Might be the last shot at Chants. I'll get out and have a look. All this rain might also bring up an early flush of meadows. Found them in a really wet Spring one time. Also need to go have a look at my hen trees.


----------



## DanCB

Picked my first hen of the season today. It was very young and clean; perfect for pickling.


----------



## Osroc76

Hey guys, found a nice chicken of the woods yesterday. My question is the log was so rotted that I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was.I know I've read that you should not eat them off of any evergreens, there were none in the area, are there any worries of eating this since I could not positively identify the wood?


----------



## fulltiltbozo

Osroc76 said:


> Hey guys, found a nice chicken of the woods yesterday. My question is the log was so rotted that I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was.I know I've read that you should not eat them off of any evergreens, there were none in the area, are there any worries of eating this since I could not positively identify the wood?


not likely. best would be just to cook and eat a small amount to make sure you have no adverse reaction.


----------



## fulltiltbozo




----------



## shroomsearcher

Osroc76 said:


> Hey guys, found a nice chicken of the woods yesterday. My question is the log was so rotted that I couldn't tell what kind of wood it was.I know I've read that you should not eat them off of any evergreens, there were none in the area, are there any worries of eating this since I could not positively identify the wood?
> View attachment 36636


Good suggestion above. Also, next time you're near that log, look for any where that branches may have come out of it. Evergreen branches come out in whorls, hardwoods do not.


----------



## Osroc76

fulltiltbozo said:


> View attachment 36637


What kind might this be?


----------



## fulltiltbozo

Osroc76 said:


> What kind might this be?


cauliflower.


----------



## Osroc76

fulltiltbozo said:


> cauliflower.


I've heard of them, but have never found one


----------



## shroomsearcher

Pinkies are up. At least around here, Mahoning Co. OH. Got 5" of rain Monday followed by some crisp cool nights. I decided to cruise past a city park where I've found them in the past. If they're up you can see them from the street! Horse mushrooms also grow there, but these were definitely pinkies.

Looking like another bad year for hens, though. Checked a few places where I found lots 2 years ago, Nothing last year, and nothing doing so far this year.


----------



## Osroc76

shroomsearcher said:


> Pinkies are up. At least around here, Mahoning Co. OH. Got 5" of rain Monday followed by some crisp cool nights. I decided to cruise past a city park where I've found them in the past. If they're up you can see them from the street! Horse mushrooms also grow there, but these were definitely pinkies.
> 
> Looking like another bad year for hens, though. Checked a few places where I found lots 2 years ago, Nothing last year, and nothing doing so far this year.


Couple years ago was definitely a good year but you think it might be a little bit early still this year for the hens?


----------



## shroomsearcher

Maybe so, because I'm going to keep checking. Thing is, I didn't even find any little babies. Absolutely nothing doing.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Trumpets and hens today. Let 7 baseball size hen sit .


----------



## pchunter1231

Those look like Black Stain Polypores more than Hens.


----------



## steelernation

PC, I thought the same thing right away. Might not taste bad, but not sure they're hens.

But that many trumpets this late? Wow, good deal!


----------



## SquirrelKing

They are hens . Not staining . No bruising whatsoever.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Hey guys , this is where I cut those yesterday.


----------



## trahn008

Yep.. The King's a seasoned Hen Hunter. Those be Hen's!! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Steeler was out tonight pickin trumpets. They are everywhere local for us right now... LIKE KNEE DEEP. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Osroc76

trahn008 said:


> Steeler was out tonight pickin trumpets. They are everywhere local for us right now... LIKE KNEE DEEP. Happy Hunting!


Where do you call local Trahn?


----------



## trahn008

SCHUYLKILL COUNTY.


----------



## Osroc76

trahn008 said:


> SCHUYLKILL COUNTY.


Oh ok, pretty far east. I'm from Beaver county, in southwest Pa.


----------



## pchunter1231

My mistake, good find.


----------

